
Hey Millennials, saying ‘OK Boomer’ at work could get you fired - LinuxBender
https://www.kron4.com/news/strange/hey-millennials-saying-ok-boomer-at-work-could-get-you-fired/
======
tomnipotent
Age discrimination laws don't protect against having your feelings hurt, it's
there to prevent real issues like firing/not hiring someone because of age. So
no, the "news story" is crap and you won't be fired for saying this or have an
issue unless you're a 20-something CEO with a penchant for poor decision
making.

~~~
nroach
Not true. While hurt feelings isn't the legal standard, it doesn't have to
rise to firing or hiring impact either.

The ADEA standards apply to age discrimination. The ADEA prohibits requiring
people to work in a discriminatorily hostile or abusive environment. … The
standards for assessing a hostile work environment claim under the ADEA are
analogous to those utilized under [Title VII]. … Thus, the ADEA is violated
when the workplace is permeated with discriminatory intimidation, ridicule,
and insult … that is sufficiently severe or pervasive to alter the conditions
of the victim’s employment and create an abusive working environment.

Citation: Murtha v. New York State Gaming Commission et al, 17-cv-10040, 2019
WL 4450687 (S.D.N.Y. Sept. 17, 2019)

~~~
tomnipotent
> that is sufficiently severe or pervasive

This is non-trivial standard to meet, especially if all your evidence is "they
called me a boomer".

------
HoveringOrb
In the state I live in, anything can get you fired. Being up for a raise can
get you fired. So where's the news here?

~~~
rtkwe
Yeah... you don't exactly need to bring in a federal law to fire someone for
saying 'Ok Boomer' in most of the US. Disrespectful, insubordinate, a bad fit,
etc. there's no real need for bringing in the age discrimination law unless
it's a superior doing it consistently.

Also trying to bring this up to a federal discrimination suit feels like peak
Boomer to me. The whole counter-backlash to Ok Boomer is really reinforcing
the stereotype it's lashing out against. Decades of articles saying every
mildly declining industry is being 'killed by Millenials' or 'Millenials are
X' and all it takes for Boomers to start playing federal discrimination cards
is a two word clap back of 'Ok Boomer' is just _chef kiss_ beautiful.

------
garmaine
Why is this surprising?

Kids, don’t do this.

